# Picture-thread of homemade quilts and comforters



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I want to take a pile of pictures of all the quilts and comforters that my grandma made and have a place to put them all and I would love to see the ones that you have as well, ones made with love by the ones you love ... 

I'll be taking some pictures later and posting them in here, but, for now, please share yours as well!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I was going to take and post a few pictures of the my quilts but the dog thought the camera was a chew toy. :gaah: I'm glad it was a cheap camera ... 

So I guess the pictures will have to wait.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a quilt that my grandma made back in May of '96 that she called the Midnight Rainbow - I have had it ever since then on my bed ....


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

that is beautiful! I love the strong bright colors.... kind of has an amish feel to it.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

LOVE the colors. It is even hand pieced. Cant wiat to see more.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is one I made for my m-i-l for her birthday a few years ago.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------

